# خلفيات متحركة لسيد المسيح



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي













هذه الخلفيات اتمنا ان تنال اعجابكم ​


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانوب عادل2 قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## Ferrari (22 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووعة يا كاندى الخلفيات تسلم إيديك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة يا كاندى الخلفيات تسلم إيديك​
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا فرارى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## hayam (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على الخلفيات الروووووووووووووووووووعة وربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*صور رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## vetaa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*عسلات يا كاندى*
*مش جديد عليكى*

*شكرا يا قمر*


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

hayam قال:


> ميرسى على الخلفيات الروووووووووووووووووووعة وربنا يباركك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هيام​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة​



ميرسى يا فراشتى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *صور رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *عسلات يا كاندى*
> *مش جديد عليكى*
> 
> *شكرا يا قمر*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالصور الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر عالصور الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> صور رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة جدا تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك يا كاندى خلفيات جامدة بجد ميرسى ​*


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة جدا تسلم ايدك​


 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا كاندى خلفيات جامدة بجد ميرسى ​*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكككككككككككراااااااا.ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> شكككككككككككراااااااا.ربنا يباركك


 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك

​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> شكرا لك​


 

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## ليزا العدرا (21 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميله جدا   شكرا ليكى يا قمر      30:


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ليزا العدرا قال:


> صور جميله جدا شكرا ليكى يا قمر 30:


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

نورتى المنتدى والموضوع​


----------



## كارلوس جون (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي لكي ياكاندي علي الصور الجميله
لرب المجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

كارلوس جون قال:


> *ميرسي لكي ياكاندي علي الصور الجميله​*
> 
> *لرب المجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ليزا العدرا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

انت اللى منورة حبيبة قلبى شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ليزا العدرا قال:


> انت اللى منورة حبيبة قلبى شكرررررررررررررررا


 
شكراااااااااااااا لزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## Raafat Kamel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*:t19:شكرا جزيلا لاجل هذه الصور الجميلة حقا
ومزيد من هذه الخلفيات    شكرااا:scenic::36_3_11:اااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## mary3000 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين اوي


----------



## nonaa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله اوى الصور 
خاصتا الاخيرة حلوة اوى اوى
تسلم ايدك بجد​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صور روووووووووووووعة candy shop
شكراااااااا اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد خلفيات جميله اوووووووووى

ميرسى اووووووى كاندى​*


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

raafat kamel قال:


> *:t19:شكرا جزيلا لاجل هذه الصور الجميلة حقا*
> *ومزيد من هذه الخلفيات شكرااا:scenic::36_3_11:اااااااااااااااااا*


 شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

mary3000 قال:


> حلوين اوي


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا مارى​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> جميله اوى الصور ​
> خاصتا الاخيرة حلوة اوى اوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا نونه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> صور روووووووووووووعة candy shop​
> شكراااااااا اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااا لزوقك كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *بجد خلفيات جميله اوووووووووى​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اووووووى كاندى*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا سامح

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور الرائعة​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الصور الرائعة​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## كلير كمال (7 ديسمبر 2008)

gamdaaaaaaaaaaaaa aweeeeee rbna yebareklkom


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كلير كمال قال:


> gamdaaaaaaaaaaaaa aweeeeee rbna yebareklkom



thank you very much​


----------



## tena_tntn (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي الصور حلوة اوى


----------



## كوكى بنت البابا (7 ديسمبر 2008)

تحفه بجد الصور دى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كاندى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا ربنا يحافظ عليكي


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> ميرسي الصور حلوة اوى


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كوكى بنت البابا قال:


> تحفه بجد الصور دى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كاندى


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> صور جميلة جدا ربنا يحافظ عليكي


 

شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mony el king (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جد جدا على الصور الروعه


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mony el king قال:


> شكرا جد جدا على الصور الروعه


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

